# Is my laptop compatible with my Surround Sound?



## ads9888 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, my knowledge in this is quite bad. 

I recently got a laptop, but i'd like to connect my 5.1 surround sound to it. 

The sound system:








(the exact one i bought, with dvd player)

The Laptop:



















The lead:

All the speakers connect to my Sub, which has 1 lead coming out of it which connects to my dvd player. 










if you cant see the pins very clearly, this is the slot in the dvd player where it goes: 








.

obviously the lead wont fit in the laptop, but is there any converters i can get? or just anythin that will make it work?

any help will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That laptop would not be compatable with 5.1 without something extra. You have two options:

1. You can get a 3.5 mm plug to stereo RCA cables adapter and plug it into the RCA audio inputs. With this, you wouldn't get true 5.1, it would just play the same thing in the back as in the front, and the subwoofer would work normally. This is the inxpensive way out.

2. You could get an external USB sound card. This would work just as well as an internal sound card, but it would be expensive. Once you get that, you should be able to get an adapter that would connect the standard compuer 5.1 output to the input on your reciver. This could end up being expensive though, mabye over $50.


----------

